# mma fighters who started from boxing



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Oct 29, 2021)

give me names please


----------



## Steve (Oct 29, 2021)

I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM said:


> give me names please


Current fighters or just any who have competed at a high level?


----------



## I WANNA BE THE WORLD CHAM (Oct 29, 2021)

Steve said:


> Current fighters or just any who have competed at a high level?


current fighters like derrick lewis  he started from boxing


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2021)

Use google next time for questions like this.








						A history of moving from boxing into the MMA world
					

Several boxers have attempted to transition into the world of mixed martial arts with mild success. Here is a look at the boxers who dabbled in MMA.




					www.espn.com


----------

